# June 10th Charter



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Ed and I are switching captains this year (at least for the Spring) and heading out Thursday June 10th for an evening/night trip on the OKEE II out of Lynnhaven Inlet. The OKEE II is alot smaller than the Sawyer, but if anybody is interested give me a shout. Limited to four anglers. Target species is drum (red and black) with some rock chumming and/or drifting for fluke and trout on the way out. There's an EconoLodge nearby if you need a room.

We'll also be fishing on one of the headboats out of Lynnhaven Inlet to add some meat to the coolers. Might even take a walk out on the pier (is it still there?) if the knee holds out. We'll be there 06/09 (Wednesday) through 06/12 (Saturday).

It would be nice to hook up with some P&S members...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds like fun! I will be in OC, MD that week
doing about the same type of things! 
Good luck.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Talapia!

Good luck to you, too!

Did you book any charters? I told Ed that the captain didn't require a deposit. Sounded like a friendly jesture, but it still sounded strange. Ed figured it out pretty fast -- accepting a deposit would lock him into a low price. Fuel prices are supposed to spike this summer, and I guess the captain is wary. Every web site has that disclaimer: prices subject to change without notice. We'll have to see if that's the case....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I think that Ed might have it wrong. A deposit
is just that... a deposit. The final price could
always change, you would just knock the price
of the deposit off whatever the final price 
turns out to be (if gas price increases enough
to change charter rate). I am sure it was a friendly
gesture.

I have three trips booked for the Morning Star, 
and I have a private charter on the 
Rapp river for croaker, spot, trout, etc, etc.


----------

